# Amour's Top notch brand



## Jerkyboy27 (Apr 29, 2009)

I found a bottle today It says Amour's top notch brand Chicago on the bottom under the bottle. Its clear glass and about 10 in. high. Does anyone know anything about this bottle?


----------



## Just Dig it (Apr 29, 2009)

No info for ya buddy..but can you Please have Frank Rizzo  Stop Calling My House


----------



## glass man (Apr 29, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!  YOUR BOTTLE IS A KETCHUP AND FEW AROUND ACCORDING TO ZUMALT"S BOOK ON FOOD BOTTLES ACCORDING TO AN OLD POST ON THIS FORUM. GOOGLE" AMOUR'S TOP NOTCH BRAND." NO IDEA OF VALUE. SHOW A PICTURE OF IT IF YOU CAN. WHAT SORTA SHAPE IS IT IN?JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Apr 29, 2009)

Dylan is so NOT New Amendment. You must now refer to the new lyrics: "Quinn the Inuit..."


----------



## Jerkyboy27 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Glassman thanks for the Info, I did see that old post but It was absolutely the only info I could find on the bottle. The bottle has is completely whole, no breaks, just needs to be cleaned a little. I will try to post a pic of it when I get a chance.


----------



## Jerkyboy27 (Apr 29, 2009)

Heres a pic of the bottom of the bottle. I actually spelled it wrong before it reads Armour's not Amour's Top notch brand Chicago.


----------



## Jerkyboy27 (Apr 29, 2009)

Full bottle pic!


----------



## Smaze (Jan 19, 2021)

I've got one as well.
Incomplete seam


----------



## treasurekidd (Jan 19, 2021)

Armour's Top Notch Brand was actually a grape juice. Here's a link to a 1915 ad showing the bottle with it's label:

N.A.R.D. Notes - Google Books


----------

